# Introducing myself:



## Mr Wizard (Apr 14, 2009)

Mr. Wizard here,
I guess to start with, I am a 61 year old man! Thats scarey enough, so I should feel right at home huh? I am a cabinet builder/ fine furniture maker by trade. I live with my wife and have two adult children both up and out on their own. I have been a magician most of my life, I've perfprmed professionally when the kids were younger, but not I do occassional shows in the area here. When I was young and crazy I worked in a circus for a season. Today I spend time working with different theater groups doing alot of set building, props and creating special effects for the different productions. It started some time ago when my youngest was in High schooland asked me if I help them out with a school play. Well it's kinda gotten a little out of hand but, I love it and I love all the people I work with.

I have never been in a forum or chatroom before, and honestly I don't know the first thing about them. My deffinition for such things as tags and thread I am sure are much different that those I see on the computer these days But I hope to learn all that too.
I am looking forward to chatting and learning with everyone else here.

Sincerely, Mr. Wizard


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you here, I think you'll find a great place to be!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well Hello Mr. Wizard.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mr. Wizard.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome Mr. Wizard. I also have been bitten by the community theater bug recently and must admit that I rather enjoy it immensely.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## GrimProductions (Feb 13, 2009)

welcome mr wizard


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Mr Wizard! I think you've picked a great place to start.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello there!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Howdy Mr. Wizard. I have an entertainment background myself, and am currently ( and will continue to be I'm sure) a struggling amateur actor. Welcome to our haunt community!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome! It doesn't take long to become addicted.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome aboard


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Yahoo....Another theater minded Haunter.
There are quite a few of us here,you'll feel right at home


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to our humble abode...


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome. Nice to have you with us.


----------



## Mr Wizard (Apr 14, 2009)

Good to meet all you folk, and once I figure out what I'm doing it probably won't be too hard doing things right.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. Glad to see another Michigan member. This is a nice friendly bunch here and if you have any questions all you have to do is ask.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome! You have come to the right spot! There are so many folks here, like yourself, who love to build things. It's wonderful to have you and we look forward to hearing more about your projects!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Well if this is your first forum you have joined than you have picked one of the best! So many nice and helpful people that will make you feel right at home! Welcome


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! This forum is the first one I ever joined, and I still think it's the friendliest.


----------



## Mr Wizard (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Monstermaker, I Did, I did check it out! You must be busier than he--?! gettin' ready for the big day huh?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Mr Wizard (Apr 14, 2009)

Good morning everybody! 
It's a Grey, Cool Drizzly morning, Just the way I like it. I've taken Merlin my little "monster" our this morning already and am just settling back to get my head together in preparation to join the imagineers for the up and coming community performance of the musical "Beauty and the Beast" I am going to fave fun with this one, but then I have fun with them all.

Anyway have a good day All!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

what props are ya making for this one?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome aboard and enjoy the forum


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I think of Halloween as a show and the tots as my audience. I love setting up the "stage" for it. Hope you like it here.


----------



## Mr Wizard (Apr 14, 2009)

*Summer 2009 Musical in Harbor Springs.*



Monk said:


> Welcome Mr. Wizard. I also have been bitten by the community theater bug recently and must admit that I rather enjoy it immensely.


The Association For Harbor Arts is presenting a community cast for the musical "Beauty and the Beast" here at the Performing Art Center, Harbor Springs, Michigan. I have already been asked to create some of the special effects for this play. This should prove interesting and fun as well.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi and welcome. This is the first forum I ever joined as well and I love it. It has now become part of my daily routine.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard this crazy dark train to hell.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!! This forum is my first experience with a forum and chat, too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Mr Wizard


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Ditto, first time on any chat room or forum site for me. From your bio, you're going to fit right in and remember, age is just a number and halloween allows our youth to shine forever!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Mr Wizard... You make me feel like the young guy..THANKS....welcome and I hope to see some of your haunt work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow! this shows how out of the loop i am...must remember to check in more then once a week! 

anyway, welcome mr. wizard! you'll fit right in here!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome mr. wizard and fellow michigander. I am sure you will like it here.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Good to have you at Haunt Forum. Mix and mingle nicely with the rest of the inmates


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to the scariest place on the web!!!!!!

_ That is if your afraid of nice people who know alot of stuff and are always willing to help out._


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Mr.Wizard...


----------

